# how do I do a 5th wheel trailer graphic



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

A client just bought a Glendale 5th wheel travel trailer and the previous owner removed all the original decals. He has asked us to cut the vinyl lettering for him. The model is a "titanium" so he wants that lettering on the sides. I can get an idea of what he wants by looking at photos of trailers for sale on line but I have no idea of the size or font. Other than traveling to sales lots to find a titanium trailer is there any other option?
I've only done t shirt vinyl jobs, what vinyl should I use for a travel trailer?
Thanks,


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

just pass on the job... it seems like you are in over your head. Contact the OEM Mfg'er of the RV... they can sell you a replacement decal kit.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

you will have to go physically look at one to get the scale right and use cast vinyl, calandered will shrink up in a few years of sitting out in the elements.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Glenn, if this is what your talking about...









There's a lot to consider, and a replacement graphics pack from the manufacturer is going to be your best bet, otherwise all of it would have to be recreated, scaled, cut, masked, and then applied.

If you've never installed this type of graphic you will need to do your homework, not that it can't be done but it really isn't a novice job or a job you want to learn on.

JMHO

Hope this helps


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks SuperD for your help, that's what I was looking for.
I have to disagree with some replys. A vinyl cutter is a vinyl cutter and we have done a few window graphics. We know AI, photoshop, corel etc so cutting letters is not a problem. I don't have any questions about how to install because I'm not installing it, just cutting letters.
Some people may not be aware but we have been going thru an economic slow down and many trailer manufacturers have either shut down or been bought out. Only the more common trailer decals are available or on e bay. This lettering is not available from the OEM or e bay according to our client. I asked him to take a closer look at his trailer and he stated he could see a vague outline of the letters so it should be easy to transfer to a computer graphic. I'll look into getting cast vinyl for this job.
Thanks again.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Jack,

Your problem is going to be the time and effort in the job and the profit involved. If there is no art work for you to cut then you have to create it. The amount of hours in getting the artwork may be more that the job itself. 

If you don't have the vinyl on hand then you have to buy it. Oracal 15"x10 yd Premium Cast piece 1 color. 38.99. Printable type same size is 19.99 but you need to laminate it to withstand the outdoors added cost in getting it laminated. 

If you had the product on hand then you are using existing supply and that's no cost to you which is good. If not you are starting at minus 2. 

Like some one suggested you might want to pass this one up unless you are willing to pay them for the experience. 

It looks like it is going to cost you more money then the customer is going to pay for the job. 

If you have experience in laying vinyl good it not minus 3. 
You are working out doors. Drop the vinyl and there goes the profit. (Happened to me on 2nd job) 

Just food for thought.

T-Shirt vinyl is easier that decal vinyl. Vinyl decals wants to stick to everything including itself. Even the jobs are sticky. Customer tries to save money and drops or messes up the decal. What happens they want another one for free. It safer to do it your self. Vinyl decals is a sticky deal in every sense of the word.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Pete Rauscher?

Do you want just the word "Titanium" or all the swooshes & such also?

Even the text is a print/cut thing. 
The text has an outside dark contour, and an inside gradient.

You could vector trace the bitmap (I snagged it off a 2005 brochure pdf file) to get the outline, then do an inside contour with a slight emboss effect and then add a gradient fill. 

Even so, ya gotta know how big to scale it, and then you have to print it, laminate, and cut.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Good find Jiarby!

I'll add my $.02

I just traced the jpeg and cleaned it up. You may need to touch it up a bit but most of the work is done.


----------



## TheSignExpress (Mar 5, 2009)

How big is your vinyl cutter? If you normally use it for t-shirts and a few window decals, then you might be piecing this together 1 or 2 letters at a time. Are you just doing "Titanium" or all the decals. If it is all the decals I don't think your standard t-shirt vinyl cutter will do it.

Does your client want an exact replica? You might have to go out and do some surveying of the job before cutting it. Vehicle graphics are more to do than your typical "window" decal.

Best of luck!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for some great input. The client is not looking for an exact replica, it's a one color job, no gradient. Just the lettering, not the rest of it.
I have a 24" Graphtec with optic eye.
Client does not mind us learning on his trailer, worst case, I can't do it and I pass after giving it a try. I know it's always about profit but this is not a rush job and client seems very flexible and easy to work with. We did some promotional products for him in the past. Thanks for the help and the graphic, client is going to think I'm a genius, he had no luck, much less an eps file.


----------



## TheSignExpress (Mar 5, 2009)

texasjack49 said:


> Thanks everyone for some great input. The client is not looking for an exact replica, it's a one color job, no gradient. Just the lettering, not the rest of it.
> I have a 24" Graphtec with optic eye.
> Client does not mind us learning on his trailer, worst case, I can't do it and I pass after giving it a try. I know it's always about profit but this is not a rush job and client seems very flexible and easy to work with. We did some promotional products for him in the past. Thanks for the help and the graphic, client is going to think I'm a genius, he had no luck, much less an eps file.



These customers are always nice to have. Understanding, civil, people. Take some pictures if you're happy with the results and post!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

texasjack49 said:


> A client just bought a Glendale 5th wheel travel trailer and the previous owner removed all the original decals. He has asked us to cut the vinyl lettering for him. The model is a "titanium" so he wants that lettering on the sides. I can get an idea of what he wants by looking at photos of trailers for sale on line but I have no idea of the size or font. Other than traveling to sales lots to find a titanium trailer is there any other option?
> I've only done t shirt vinyl jobs, what vinyl should I use for a travel trailer?
> Thanks,


Just adding this as well, different trayler but I found this [media]http://www.towmaster.com/pdf_manuals/9401_(TOWMASTER-TITANIUM-6-1-2007)_small.pdf[/media]
on page 78 it starts with all the decals for the trailer. I would use the photos and then measure the trailer to get the size you need and go from there.
CW


----------



## betard_foosier (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck, I think you will be able to do it just fine. Not exactly sure why people are shooting you down so hard? I've done this for people with boat logos, they don't need the exact replacement, they just want something close.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I was reluctant to encourage the OP because he said he has only done t-shirt vinyl jobs before. I also believed that he was wanting to recreate the entire graphics package (with all the swooshes and logos). 

AND, there was no original art and no graphics on the trailer.... so he was going to have to create everything from scratch. 

Sounded like an ambitious job for a 1st try. 

Sounds like the job ended up being just the logo, and also just 1-color cut vinyl. We even did the art for him! Sounds like we helped him alot.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

jiarby said:


> I was reluctant to encourage the OP because he said he has only done t-shirt vinyl jobs before. I also believed that he was wanting to recreate the entire graphics package (with all the swooshes and logos).
> 
> AND, there was no original art and no graphics on the trailer.... so he was going to have to create everything from scratch.
> 
> ...


You started it, I continued it and I guess he can install it. 
I guess that's part of what the forum is about.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree,this can be a tough audience
It started out a little rocky and my pride took a little hit but in the end there were some great comments, help and contributions.
At least I didn't start my post out with 
Looking for a "CHEAP" etc, etc. 
Those are the ones I have to hold back on and not reply to.
Anyway, everyones help and comments were much appreciated.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad you didn't get discouraged. Our first wrap was a 24' box truck which we were able to learn on their dime - barely. That was hundreds of wraps ago. You have the equipment and some great help on this forum. Posts some pics when job is finished. I am confident you could of applied the vinyl yourself. Good cast vinyls are repositionable and can be crumbled into a ball, pulled apart, washed off with alcohol, pulled apart and with a little heat, retain the original shape and applied.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

texasjack49 said:


> I agree,this can be a tough audience
> It started out a little rocky and my pride took a little hit but in the end there were some great comments, help and contributions.
> At least I didn't start my post out with
> Looking for a "CHEAP" etc, etc.
> ...


Sometime its a hard call because you can't tell the level of determination a poster has. You don't want to lead them into a losing proposition but you don't want to discourage them either.

All you have to do now is fillet it and fry it. 

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

yep... I wanna see a B4 & After photo!


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

inobu said:


> Sometime its a hard call because you can't tell the level of determination a poster has. You don't want to lead them into a losing proposition but you don't want to discourage them either.
> 
> All you have to do now is fillet it and fry it.
> 
> Let us know how it comes out.


Its getting on a bit now can we have an update please....we are all intrigued..lol


----------

